
Berlin Brandenburg: The airport with half a million faults - ZeljkoS
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-48527308
======
cmurf
Dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20312502](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20312502)

